# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türkiye'nin Suriye İsrail ve Rusya ile İlişkileri

## bozok

*Türkiye'nin Suriye İsrail ve Rusya ile İlişkileri : 1979-2001* 



*Yazar : ROBERT OLSON* 
*üevirmen: Süleyman Elik* 


Bu kitabın iddiası *"Kürt Sorunu"* olarak adlandırdığım, uluslar üstü bir alanda Kürt milliyetçiliğinin baskısının, şubat 1991'deki Körfez Savaşından bu yana Ortadoğu'daki belli başlı sorunlardan biri olduğudur. Diğer kritik meseleleri Arap-İsrail üatışması ve Irak'ın nihai statüsü olarak sıralayabiliriz. 2000 yılı itibariyle bunların hiçbiri açıklığa kavuşmamıştı. Arap-İsrail üatışması özellikle Filistinliler aleyhine önemini kaybetti. üzelde Filistin-İsrail çatışmasına müzakere zemininde bir çözüm, ABD ve müttefiklerinin Irak'a karşı savaşıyla büyük oranda kolaylaştı. Bu durum 1990'lar boyunca Bağdat'ın Araplar arası ve bölgesel politikada elini kolunu bağladı ve Filistinlileri ABD ve İsrail karşısında müşkül durumda ve savunmasız bıraktı. Irak'ın güçten düşmesi aynı zamanda Irak'ın kuzeyinde bağımsız bir Kürt devletinin oluşumuna zemin hazırladı. İşte bu şartlar altında dört büyük ülkeyi-Türkiye, İran, Suriye ve Irak-ve bu ülkelerde yaşayan 25 milyon Kürdü doğrudan ilgilendiren "Kürt Sorunu" bu rejimler için büyük bir sorun haline geldi. 1980'den sonra Kuzey Irak'ta PKK'ya karşı savaş pahalıya patladı. Türkiye'nin bu savaşa 1984'ten 2000'e yılda ortalama 8 milyar dolar harcadığı tahmin ediliyor. Eğer bu para sanayileşmeye harcansaydı, yalnızca doğu ve güneydoğuda değil, bütün Türkiye'de acaba ne çapta altyapı inşa edilebilirdi? Yukarıda söylendiği gibi bu kitap Türkiye'deki Kürt sorununun, yani PKK ve milliyetçi Kürt hareketinin Türk Devleti üzerindeki baskısının, üzerinde durmuyor; ama Türkiye'nin İran, Suriye, İsrail ve Rusya'yla dış ilişkileri hakkındaki tartışmalarımın içeriğinde mevcut. 

...

----------


## bozok

*KIVRIKOğLU NEDEN HEDEF?*

*Tarih: 09-02-2009 / turkpolitika.com*



Ergenekon Soruşturması, içerisine pek çok yeni ismi alarak genişliyor. üzellikle 10. dalgada geçmiş dönemde yüksek rütbelerde görev almış emekli askerlerin gözaltına alınmasının ardından *"benim de kapımı çalabilirler"* diyen çok önemli bir isim var: *"Emekli Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu".* 11. dalgası da gerçekleşen operasyonda Ergenekon'un 1 numarası olduğu söylenen isme hala ulaşılamadı. 

Ancak bazı medya kuruluşları 1 numaranın eski bir genelkurmay başkanı olduğu konusunda birleşmiş görünüyor. Kıvrıkoğlu'nun ismi bu noktada önem kazanıyor.

Kıvrıkoğlu'nun Genelkurmay Başkanlığı'ndaki icraatları bu açıklamalar ile beraber yeniden değerlendirilmeye başlandı. Bu dönemi değerlendiren önemli bir kaynak var. Kentuck üniversitesi'nin ünlü Ortadoğu uzmanı Robert Olson* "Turkey's Relations with Iran, Syria, Israel and Russia, 1991-2000"* isimli çalışmasının 138-143 sayfalarında Kıvrıkoğlu'nun Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminde yaşanan tartışmaları anlattı. Robert Olson, üağdaş Ortadoğu Politikası, Osmanlı Tarihi, İslam Tarihi, Kürtler'in Etnik ve Siyasal Tarihi konusunda uzmanlığa sahip.

Robert Olson kitabında Kıvrıkoğlu ile Gülen cemaatinin Kıvrıkoğlu'nun görev süresi boyunca çatışma halinde olduğunu söylüyor. Olson'a göre çatışmanın görünür hale gelmesi 1999 yılında telekulak skandalı ile başladı. _Bu skandal ile ortaya çıkan Fethullah Gülen'e ait videoda Fethullah Gülen devleti ele geçirmekten söz ediyordu. Bunun için adım adım hareket etmek gerektiğini anlatıyordu._ Olson'un iddiasına göre; Fethullah Gülen aleyhinde dava açılmasına neden olan bu kasetler basına ordu üzerinden sızmıştı.

Olson, Fethullah Gülen'in ABD'ye gidişini de ordunun kendisine karşı dönmesine bağladı. Olson'un iddialarına göre ordunun Gülen karşıtı politikasını belirleyen isim ise Orgeneral Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu idi.

_Olson'a göre Kıvrıkoğlu'nun olay videolardan sonra yaptığı açıklamalar sayesinde Nuh Mete Yüksel, Gülen aleyhinde dava açma konusunda kendini güvende hissetmişti. Kıvrıkoğlu'nun 30 Ağustos 2000'de yaptığı "ordudan Fethullah Gülen'e yakın isimleri temizlediklerine" dair açıklamalar, "devletin diğer kademelerinden de temizlenmesini talep etmesi" Yüksel'in dava sürecini hızlandırdı. Olson, Nuh Mete Yüksel'in açtığı davanın Kıvrıkoğlu'nun açıklamalarının bir gün sonrasına denk gelmesini buna örnek gösterdi._

Olson bunların dışında Kıvrıkoğlu'nun Gülen cemaati ile yaşadığı bir başka çatışmadan söz etti. Olson'a göre;_Ecevit hükümetinin hazırladığı "irtica yanlısı memurların yargılanmadan memuriyetten atılmalarını sağlayan kararname" Kıvrıkoğlu'nun talebi ile gerçekleşti._ Olson bu konuyu şu cümleler ile yorumladı: "Birçok kişi Kıvrıkoğlu'nun bu demecini (30 Ağustos 2000 demeci), sözkonusu meclis komisyonlarında böyle bir kanunu destekleyecek milletvekillerinin bulunması gerektiği ve bu milletvekillerinin bu komisyonlara getirilmesinin Ecevit hükümeti'nin görevi olduğu şeklinde yorumladılar."

Olson'a göre iktidar partileri kendi tabanlarına rağmen Kıvrıkoğlu'nun talebini uyguladılar. _Ancak Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer'e takıldılar._ 

_Sezer bu kararnameyi iki kez geri çevirdi ve Kıvrıkoğlu'nun cemaati devlet içerisinden kazıma talebi sonuçsuz kaldı._


Robert Olson'un kitabında anlattığı bu *"yarım kalmış hesaplaşma"* belki de bugün Kıvrıkoğlu'nun* "kapımı çalabilirler"* sözlerini açıklıyor.




*Kaynak:*
Von: Cavit ONER <[email protected]> ins Adressbuch | zum MultiMessenger | zum Chat einladen 
An: Tahsin İYBAR <[email protected]> 
Betreff: Fw: Fwd: [1960HarpOkuluMezunlari] Kivrikoglu neden hedef? 
Datum: Mon, 09. Feb 2009 01:13:35 -0800

----------

